

Google HTML5 playground - abp
http://playground.html5rocks.com/

======
chime
I have yet to see a good browser implementation of the video tag:
<http://playground.html5rocks.com/#video_tag>

I've tried it in Chrome 6, Firefox 3.6, Opera 10.5. All of them play the video
but the controls are really bad. You can't tell how much of the video is
loaded in any browser. In Chrome, you can't skip to the middle of the video
even after it has fully loaded and played. In Firefox, it says the video is
only 5-7 seconds long and the trackbar keeps extending the length as the video
plays.

As bad as the YouTube Flash player can get sometimes at actually playing a
video (I'm guessing because of bandwidth/popularity issues), it is a damn good
implementation. You can skip to the middle of a video, you can jump to any
section of the video that has already loaded. Play/pause work very smoothly.
I'm not saying HTML5 video will never be good but all the current
implementations remind me of the time before Flash video when Quicktime MOV
was the only way to watch a video and it was a horrible experience.

